# manipulating pixels in TIFF images in OSX?



## bjd14 (May 5, 2001)

hello,

i need to know how to read pixel intensity values of tiff images in C. are there built in libraries for doing this in OSX developer kit? or do i have to install the libtiff libraries myself (http://www.libtiff.org)? if so, what is the most elegant way of doing this?

a little background for those who are interested...

basically, i am taking 16 bit high contrast fluorescent time
series images of cells and passing these images through a C program that calculates the border of the cells. the code i have written in c that does all of this but i am currently using a strange proprietary image format and accompanying proprietary c functions to do it. this is b/c i am currently using a closed source (?) program to capture the initial images and it captures in this proprietary format.

what i want to do is migrate from this program to an open source image capture program like ImageJ (http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/) or object image (http://simon.bio.uva.nl/object-image.html) and do all of the analysis using TIFFS. the only reason i chose TIFF is because it seems to be pretty standard... i don't need anything fancy like alpha channels or compression, the only extra i would like is a moderate amount of header storage space.

in any case, perhaps someone here will be able to point me in the right direction for figuring out how to access these images from a program i am developing in Project Builder.


  cheers,
  ben dubin-thaler


----------

